# Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?



## Hans91 (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo, meine Familie hat ein Mischwald-Grundstück von ca. 6,2 ha mit einem Kiessee von ca. 2,7 ha (27000 qm) erworben. 
Der Kiessee (Baggersee) ist ca. 1971 entstanden und nie bewirtschaftet worden.
Fisch ist -durch natürlichen Besatz- drin (das haben auch schon einige Kormorane entdeckt).
Ein Probeangeln haben wir -wegen Wegebau, Bau eines Steges und einer Schutzhütte- bisher noch nicht durchgeführt.
Nun steht für uns die Frage an, welchen Fischbesatz nehmen wir vor?
Dazu bitte ich um *qualifizierte,* *kompetente* Vorschläge oder um Hinweise wo man eine entsprechende Beratung erhält.
Ach ja, wir sind Allround-Angler, selbstverständlich mit abgelegter Fischerei-Prüfung.
Viele Grüße, Hans


----------



## jkc (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

Hi, naja, qualifiziert und kompetent kann man jetzt erst mal nur von einem Besatz abraten.
Ohne intensive Vorabeit wäre ein Besatz alles andere.

Grüße JK


----------



## smithie (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

Wozu Besatz?

Hast Du irgendwelche Anhaltspunkte, dass es Bestandsdefizite gibt? Welche und warum?

Wann wurde dort zuletzt geangelt bzw. Fische entnommen und in welchem Rahmen?


----------



## Laichzeit (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

Wichtige Infos wären noch Tiefe, Wassertrübung, Pflanzenbestände, Zu- und Abfluss, grob geschätzt die Trophiestufe und wie viel dem Gewässer entnommen werden will.
Was ist schon drin? Vorhandene Arten in einem unbefischten Gewässer zu besetzen ist im besten Fall Sinnlos, also kräftig probefischen.
Nach 40 Jahren ohne Befischung dürfte der vorhandene Bestand bereits etabliert sein, jeglicher Besatz ist erstmal eine Störung des "Gleichgewichts" und muss wohl überlegt sein.


Erstbesatz muss meistens bei der unteren Fischereibehörde angemeldet werden, das ist unbedingt vorher in Erfahrung zu bringen.

Edit: Persönlich würde ich erst mal gar nichts besetzen, 40 Jahre ohne Besatz ist in meiner Region die absolute Nadel im Heuhaufen.
Nichts tun ist zudem kostenlos.


----------



## Sneep (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

Hallo,
es ist schon schwierig genug aus der Entfernung brauchbare Ratschläge zu geben. Auf Basis der Informationen, die du gegeben hast, kannst du keinen kompetenten Ratschlag erwarten.

 Was auffällt, bei Hege denkt jeder ausschließlich an Besatz.
Solange der Altbestand nicht bekannt ist, kann man mit Besatz nur Fehler machen.
Du hast keine Ahnung, was im See drin ist, bist aber sicher, dass es zu wenig ist. Bei einem so alten Gewässer hat sich eine Artengemeinschaft herausgebildet. Dort sind nur Arten drin, die dort hingehören oder ausgesetzt wurden. Unpassende Arten sind dort ohne Hilfe des Menschen nicht vorhanden.

 Ich kann dir nur raten ein- zwei Jahre überhaupt keinen Besatz zu machen bis Erkenntnisse über den Altbestand vorliegen. Dann gibt es erst eine gesunde Grundlage für Besatz. 
Es muss auch nicht jedes Gewässer mit der immer gleichen 08/15 Baggerseemischung „beglückt“ werden.

 Im Moment macht man mit Besatz mehr kaputt als das es nützt.
Ich habe vor einem Jahr eine Befischung eines ähnlichen Baggersees beobachten dürfen. Was da im Grundstellnetz hing, war wahrscheinlich nicht in allen besetzten Baggerseen der Gegend als Gesamtbestand drin. Jede Menge kapitaler Hechte, Barsche und Schleien.
Solche, sich selbst überlassenen Gewässer werden meist völlig unterschätzt.
Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn du da eine sehr positive Überraschung erlebst.
Im Laufe der Zeit bekommt man auch mit, wo es u. U. hakt. Oft fehlen in Baggerseen Laichplätze. Stellt man so etwas fest, kann man da mit Laichilfen viel erreichen. Ein alter Bestand hat sich auch über etliche Generationen genetisch an das Gewässer angepasst. Solche Fische sind Besatzfischen gegenüber bei der Überlebensrate immer im Vorteil.


 Also mein Rat, 2 Jahre Finger weg vom Besatz. Auch danach nur, wenn es mit anderen Hegemaßnahmen nicht geht.
  snEEp


----------



## Hans91 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

Hallo Leute,
vielen Dank für eure Antworten!!
Ihr habt mich überzeugt!
Wir werden erst mal ausgiebig angeln um festzustellen, was an Fischarten vorhanden ist. In den nächsten zwei Jahren werden wir keinen Besatz vornehmen.
Euch allen schöne Grüße,
Hans


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

@Hans, schön das du den Ratschlägen hier zunächst mal folgst und anscheinend nicht zu den üblichen Kandidaten gehörst, die sofort ein paar Zentner Karpfen in dieses jungfräuliche Gewässer verklappt hätten.Oder die andere Variante angeht und in einem wahrscheinlich glasklaren Baggersee, unbedingt Zander besetzen muss.
Als ich den Thread hier gestern gelesen habe, hätte ich gewettet, dass es genau darauf hinausläuft.
Allerdings lag ich damit offensichtlich falsch!

Danke dafür!

Jürgen


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es ist schon schwierig genug aus der Entfernung brauchbare Ratschläge zu geben. Auf Basis der Informationen, die du gegeben hast, kannst du keinen kompetenten Ratschlag erwarten.
> 
> Was auffällt, bei Hege denkt jeder ausschließlich an Besatz.
> ...



Da stimme ich  "Sneep" zu.

Erst mal Nachforschen ob schon mal ein Besatz getätigt wurde.
(Ohne Besatz sind meistens nur Weißfische Vorhanden!)
Auch die Wasser Qualität sowie die Fauna wäre zu beachten

Erst dann ist ein Besatplan zu erstellen.


----------



## oberfranke (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

Zwei Jahre probeangeln halte ich nicht für zielführend.
entweder elektrofischen oder per Netz.
Nur so werden die meisten  Fischarten erfasst.


----------



## Sneep (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

Hallo,

wenn du in dem Baggersee den Fischbestand mittels E-Gerät erfasst, komme ich mal vorbei um das auch zu lernen.

Die einzig wirksame Methode ist, mit Schwimm- und Grund-Stellnetzen verschiedener Maschenweiten zu fischen.
Dann hat man bei richtiger Anwendung ein gutes Bild über den Bestand.

Gleichzeitig hat man aber auch jede Menge zu essen. Zurück setzen kann man Fische die einige Stunden in einem Spiegelnetz hingen nicht mehr. Da sollte man abwägen, ob es das wert ist.

Beim Angeln fängt man auch einige Arten mehr, andere Arten weniger, das kommt der Wirklichkeit aber näher als eine E-Befischung im Uferbereich.

sneep


----------



## phirania (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

Evtl. besteht ja die Möglichkeit sich mit einer guten Unterwasser Kamera einen Überblick zu verschaffen.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Zwei Jahre probeangeln halte ich nicht für zielführend.
> entweder elektrofischen oder per Netz.
> Nur so werden die meisten Fischarten erfasst.


 
 Na ja es hängt von dem Angler ab, was er alles dabei beobachtet, weniger was Er dabei wirklich fängt.

 Aus den einzelnen Erlebnissen kann man ein Gesamteindruck gewinnen, wenn man vielfältig wahrnimmt und darüber nachdenkt.
 Technisch mal eben feststellen was da drin ist und wie viel, ist kaum möglich.

 Wenn man 2 Jahre dort häufiger angelt, kann der Eine recht viel über das Gewässer wissen und ein Anderer fast gar nichts.

 Der eine kennt dann wohl fast alle dort lebenden Fischarten, kennt Ihre Laichplätze und beobachtet Fischnährtiere und Veränderungen im Jahreswechsel, wie möglicherweise Sauerstoffprobleme in der Tiefe.
 Der Andere fängt lediglich mal einige Fische, auf die Er fischte.
 Wobei es egal ist ob er nun Angelt, Reusen oder Netze einsetzt oder gar E-Fischen durchführt.

 Die im Gewässer vorkommenden Fischarten überhaupt zu kennen, ist viel wichtiger als Ihre Anzahl oder die Größe der Einzelfische.
 Zu wissen was da an Krebsen, Fischnährtieren  und Laichgelegenheiten oder Pflanzen ist, scheint mir auch interessant.
 Wobei man zusätzlich auch noch Wasserwerte ermitteln kann.

 Hand aufs Herz, viele Angler nehmen von so etwas nicht viel wahr. 
 Wobei Menschen eben zielorientiert wahrnehmen.
 Erst wenn Sie Zusammenhänge verstehen, nehmen sie Nebensächlichkeiten als Bedeutend wahr.
 Vor so etwas ist auch der Fachmann nicht sicher.
 Bei uns ist z.B der Steinbeißer auf der roten Liste, auch wenn er dort wo er Lebensbedingungen findet, wohl zu den häufigsten Fischarten gehört.
 Lustig wenn die Angler so einen wichtigen Futterfisch dann noch nie dort sahen.

 Wer wissen will was dort noch so lebt, dem hilft oft nachts, mal mit der Taschenlampe den Grund am Rand abzuleuchten.
 Wer Angelt ist halt vor Ort und es vertreibt die Zeit zwischen den Bissen.

 Fakt ist aber, das man eben erst besetzt wenn man etwas über das Gewässer weiß und einen Sinn des Besatzes wenigstens annimmt.

 Beim Titel "Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Gewässer?" bekomme ich Angst.


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

Einfaches probeangeln reicht vollkommen aus, erst wenn du gar nichts fängst oder stärkere Anzeichen auf Bestandsdefizite hast, machen Netze sinn.
Bei 2.7 ha kann man u.u. als Einzelperson mit Netzen größere Schäden verursachen.
Neben Beobachtung von Außen kannst du auch mit Taucherbrille auf Pirsch gehen. Der große Vorteil ist, dass du neben den Fischen auch die Strukturen im Gewässer kennen lernst.


----------



## willmalwassagen (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

Wenn ihr in diesem See nur mit der Familie angelt werdet ihr nie besetzen müssen.
Da ist alles drin was reingehört und in der Lage sich  selbst  zu vermehren. Wenn ihr nicht 300 - 400 Kilo Fisch pro Jahr entnehmt wird sich daran nicht s durchs angeln ändern.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Einfaches probeangeln reicht vollkommen aus, erst wenn du gar nichts fängst oder stärkere Anzeichen auf Bestandsdefizite hast, machen Netze sinn.
> Bei 2.7 ha kann man u.u. als Einzelperson mit Netzen größere Schäden verursachen.
> Neben Beobachtung von Außen kannst du auch mit Taucherbrille auf Pirsch gehen. Der große Vorteil ist, dass du neben den Fischen auch die Strukturen im Gewässer kennen lernst.



Genau so sieht es aus. Ein Probeangeln dient nicht so sehr dazu, einen genauen Überblick über den Fischbestand zu bekommen. Dazu sind die Fangergebnise von zu vielen Faktoren beeinflusst. Es dient aber hervorragend dazu festzustellen, ob die Angelei insgesamt Spass macht und es hinreichend gute Fangergebnisse gibt. Dazu muss man natürlich alle möglichen Methoden ausprobieren. 
Kommt man zu dem Schluss dass es Spass macht und ab und an auch was vernünftiges an der Angel hat, steht man vor einem wahren anglerischen Kleinod welches man nicht durch verklappung von Besatzfischen zerstören sollte.

Wenn Du es trotzdem genauer wissen möchtest, empfehle ich Dir einen Tauchsportclub zu kontaktieren. Die Jungs suchen immer nach schönen Gewässern und können Dir wertvolle Hinweise auf den Pflanzenbestand, aber auch auf die gesichteten Fische geben.


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

Die Idee mit den Tauchern ist echt gut.
Ein frischer Baggersee hat oft die Form einer Badewanne, also sehr steile Ufer. Über die Jahre flacht das Profil oft ab, da der Schotter Richtung Seemitte rutscht und das Ufer durch Wellenschlag erodiert.
Sowas lässt sich mit Loten nur erahnen. 
Leider wird in Baggerseen ab und zu illegal Bauschutt oder anderer Unrat entsorgt. Dagegen kann man dann meist nichts mehr tun aber gut zu wissen ist es alle Male.
Wenn der See nicht genutzt wurde, verblieben umgestürzte Bäume vielleicht im Wasser. Diese sind wertvoll als Lebensraum und bieten Struktur. Wo genau die liegen ist interessant, auch dass man seine Köder nicht in den sicheren Tod wirft.
Taucher können dir auch sagen, wie der Gewässergrund aussieht, ob noch Kies offen liegt, ob es Faulschlamm gibt und bis in welche Tiefen es Unterwasserpflanzen gibt. Ein möglicher Sauerstoffmangel zeigt sich dabei auch, an unzersetztem organischen Material und Steine mit schwarzer Unterseite.

Auch wenn keine Bewirtschaftung durch Angler stattfand, finden Fische auf nicht natürliche Weise einen Weg in den See. Unliebsame Gäste wie Goldfische, Katzenwelse und Sonnenbarsche gehören in der Nähe von größeren Städten zum Standardinventar vieler Gewässer.
Barsche kommen auch per Wasservögel.
Diese Arten und Weißfische wären die Ersten, auf die ich probefischen würde, z.B mit Wurm und feinen Haken, damit du auch kleinere Arten wie Stichlinge mit der Angel nachweisen kannst.

Da der See bereits so alt ist, kannst du wohl mit einigen, hoffentlich positiven Überraschungen rechnen.


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Auch wenn keine Bewirtschaftung durch Angler stattfand, finden Fische auf nicht natürliche Weise einen Weg in den See. Unliebsame Gäste wie Goldfische, Katzenwelse und Sonnenbarsche gehören in der Nähe von größeren Städten zum Standardinventar vieler Gewässer.
> Barsche kommen auch per Wasservögel.
> Diese Arten und Weißfische wären die Ersten, auf die ich probefischen würde, z.B mit Wurm und feinen Haken, damit du auch kleinere Arten wie Stichlinge mit der Angel nachweisen kannst.
> 
> Da der See bereits so alt ist, kannst du wohl mit einigen, hoffentlich positiven Überraschungen rechnen.



 Im Eingangstext geht es um einen alten Baggersee der nur angeblich nicht bewirtschaftet wurde.
 Ich denke es wird kaum Gewässer geben die in Deutschland nicht besetzt wurden, vom Eigentümer oder Anderen.
 Die Wasservögel können einige Fischarten verbreiten, aber mit Eimern geht es ungleich einfacher.

 Mag sein das Rotauge,  Barsch, Hecht oder vielleicht auch die Schlei und Rotfeder dort vorkommen.
 So 3 bis 5 vorkommende Fischarten wären normal und würden zeigen das dort eben nicht regelmäßig besetzt wurde.
 Artenvielfallt bei Fischen ist für so ein Gewässer eher unnormal.

 Wenn es mehr Arten sind, wurde da sicher häufiger mal nachgeholfen.
 Aal, Karpfen, Brachsen, Wels, Zander, Flußkrebse, Karauschen und ähnliche Arten, Forellen u.s.w  sind eher Zeichen von gezielter Bewirtschaftung.
 So wie hohe Artenvielfallt in Baggerseen oft eher die unnatürliche Bewirtschaftung zeigt.

 Mag sein das es richtig ist so ein Gewässer eher passiv zu nutzen und nicht zu bewirtschaften....
 Nur ist dann eben das Angebot sehr beschränkt, wenn da dann nur Hecht, Rotauge und eher kleine Barsche vorkommen.

 Ich denke man kann da durchaus mehr Arten ansiedeln ohne der Natur  zu Schaden.
 Krebse, Schlei, Steinbeißer, Stichlinge, Rotfedern oder auch Brachsen fügen sich Naturnah ein und Verbessern möglicherweise die Nutzung und den Ertrag.
 Auch Moderlieschen, Karauschen, Quappen, Muscheln oder Bitterlinge kann man vielleicht noch einfügen, wenn das Gewässer die Möglichkeit der Ansiedlung ergibt.

 Dann kommt die nächste Grenze.
 Karpfen, Aal, Zander, Wels, Giebel, Forellen haben da eigentlich nichts verloren, aber sind auch nicht Gleich der Weltuntergang wenn sie vorsichtig mit Verstand besetzt werden.
 In diesem Bereich werden sich die Meisten der Deutschen Stillgewässer befinden.

 Dann kommt der Bereich wo Arten wie Flussfische (Futterfisch), Exoten, Graser, oder Fischmengen die naturfern und oft rücksichtslos, in solche Stillgewässer besetzt werden.

 Ich Denke die Grenzen was gut und richtig ist sind oft gar nicht so leicht zu finden.
 Beim "normalen" Bestand mit 3 Arten, sind es dann 10-30 Hechte die man nutzen kann + einige Barsche und Rotaugen im Jahr. 
 Kaum ein Eigentümer wird sich mit so etwas zufrieden geben.

 Das zu verlangen erscheint mir so weltfremd, wie einem Landwirt vorzuschlagen seine Äcker nur noch als Sammler nutzen zu sollen.
 Weil Pflügen, Düngen und Sähen eben naturschädigend sind.:q


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

Karpfen und Zander #6. Die einen wühlen und düngen, die andern haben dann ne schöne trübe Brühe, in der sie sich wohlfühlen...


----------



## captn-ahab (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

Ich würde als aller erstes afrikanische Welse, Störe, Lachsforellen und Schlangenköpfe besetzen


----------



## Laichzeit (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

Die Fischbiomasse hängt hauptsächlich vom Nährstoffeintrag, Laichmöglichkeiten und anderen abiotischen Faktoren ab und nur geringfügig von der Artenzusammensetzung.
Der Karpfen ist die Ausnahme, da er durch die Gewässertrübung die pflanzliche Produktivität stört. Düngen kann der gar nichts, nur Nährstoffe umlagern.


----------



## Gardenfly (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

gerade wenn man einige Angelarten beherrscht kann man schon einiges an Arten fangen. Dann mal einwenig mit der Senke den Jungfischen nachgehen und mein beliebtes nächtliches Taschenlampenfunzeln (nur bei klaren Wasser) .
 Aber wenn der Kormoran das Gewässer entdeckt hat, wird schon was drin sein.

Leider ist bei vielen nur der Gedanke es müssen "Edelfische" rein verkehrt, geniesse ein Gewässer was noch etliche Überraschungen bietet.


----------



## Doc Plato (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

Der Vorschlag mit einem Tauchverein ist sehr gut! Wenn Du einen findest, der gezielt und nach gewissen Kreterien das Gewässer "untersucht", hast Du viele wichtige Anhaltspunkte, die Dich weiterbringen. Anschließend wird natürlich zu einem zünftigen Grillen eingeladen! 
Neben ausgibigen erkunden mit der Rute, hast Du selber noch die Möglichkeit, mit einem Boot und einem guten Echolot, dir selber ein grobes Bild der Gewässerstruktur zu machen. 

Gruß 

Doc


----------



## Rotbart (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

Viele der Wesentlichen Punkte sind m. E. schon genannt worden.
Als erstes - so würde ich es zumindest machen, wenn ich in dieser luxuriösen und beneidenswerten Situation wäre - bietet sich eine Bestandsaufnahme an, die ohne wesentliche Eingriffe in die Natur möglich sind:

- Befahren des Sees mit einem (guten!) Echolot. So lassen sich '
  Gewässertiefe, Untergrund und Strukturen ermitteln. Und auch 
  ein erster Eindruck vom quantitativen Fischbestand kann gewonnen werden.
  Außerdem schadet es nie, eine eigene, zumindest ungefähre
  Tiefenkarte zu haben.
  So kann z. B. in 4-5 Jahren die Verlandung des Sees überprüft werden.

- Betauchen des Gewässers
  Je nach Sichtweite im Wasser kann das Betauchen eines Gewässers immer nur einen begrenzten Einblick in das Unterwasserhabitat geben.
Viele Fische werden außerhalb des Sichtbereiches bleiben.
Nichts desto trotz wird man einen Eindruck vom Leben unter Wasser bekommen (z. B. über das Beobachten von Bioindikatoren).

- chemische und biologische Gewässeranalyse:
Über einen längeren Zeitraum sollten auch die Wasserwerte beobachtet und notiert werden. So können nicht nur besatzentscheidungen hilfreichen Wasserwerte ermittelt werden, sondern es sind allgemein Rückschlüsse auf die Gesundheit des Gewässers möglich.
Bioindikatoren können dies ergänzen, abrunden und verkomplettieren.

Auf diese Weise erhält man einen Überblick über das Gewässer - ohne dieses mehr als nötig zu beeinträchtigen. 
Gleichzeitig lässt diese Grundlagenermittlung auch eine längerfristige Beobachtung des Gewässers zu - sei es eine mögliche Verlandung (Tiefenkarte) oder eine zunehmende Eutrophierung (Wasserwerte):

Erst im nächsten Schritt macht es - meiner Meinung nach - Sinn, den konkreten Fischbestand zu ermitteln.


----------



## Deep Down (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

Das Betauchen bedarf der Genehmigung durch die zuständige Behörde.

Ich würde das Gewässer auch erstmal genauso lassen wie es ist und es über die Jahre hinweg umfangreich beangeln.
In der verbrachten Angelzeit hat man das Gewässer zu dem beobachtet. 

Bei sich selbst überlassenen Gewässern kann man mit (herrlichen) Rotfedern, Barschen und Hechten rechnen.

Wäre schön, wenn Du uns von zeit zu Zeit über Deine Erekenntnisse berichten würdest.


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die Fischbiomasse hängt hauptsächlich vom Nährstoffeintrag, Laichmöglichkeiten und anderen abiotischen Faktoren ab und nur geringfügig von der Artenzusammensetzung.
> Der Karpfen ist die Ausnahme, da er durch die Gewässertrübung die pflanzliche Produktivität stört. Düngen kann der gar nichts, nur Nährstoffe umlagern.


 
 Vorsicht bei solchen Vereinfachten Lehrsätzen.

 Die Fischbiomasse interessiert z.B keinen Angler, wenn sie nur aus Moderlieschen und Stichlingen besteht.|bigeyes

 Ein Regenwald ist meist nährstoffarm, aber die Biomasse ist wegen der Artenvielfalt gewaltig und trotzdem kann man dort verhungern.
 Es ist oft auch die Artenvielfalt, die den Stoffwechsel ankurbelt und so größere Biomasse erzeugt.
 Klares Wasser ermöglicht Pflanzenwachstum auch am Grund.
 Wird da nun Sauerstoff freigesetzt wird auch wieder Schlamm zersetzt und weitere Nährstoffe freigesetzt.
 Auch das ist Eintrag, obwohl er nur eingelagert war.

 Arten wie Rotauge und Barsch nutzen nur bestimmtes Futter.
 Weitere Arten nutzen andere Futterquellen oder diese auch nur erfolgreicher.
 Eine höhere Artenvielfalt kann schon den Ertrag erhöhen, weil alle Arten dann alles viel besser ausnutzen und keine Art zu dominant Ihre Futterquelle schädigt.
 Nur ist dann Jede Art auch seltener und bei Entnahme zusätzlich unter Druck durch Konkurrenten dann verdrängt zu werden.

 Ich denke optimal ist es wenn ein stetes Fressen und gefressen werden gesichert wird, dann läuft es alles rund.
 Für so etwas brauch es viele Spezialisten und am Ende einen hohen Raubfischbestand der auch ausreichend ausgewachsene Raubfisch beinhaltet und nicht nur Jungtiere und adulte Halbwüchsige.

 und da kommen wir dann an den Knackpunkt, ist der Hecht der einzige Raubfisch und wird scharf befischt entnommen....braucht es andere Lösungen.


----------



## Laichzeit (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

Unbesetzte oder länger nicht besetzte Gewässer dieser Größe sind nun mal extrem selten und die Entscheidung gegen Besatz ist dann eben auch eine gegen nahezu beliebige Fänge von kapitalen Wunschfischen, da Brut und Jungfische einen großen Teil der Fische ausmachen und große Altfische auf 2,7ha nicht allzu zahlreich sind.
Wenn es ihm nicht gefällt, kann er immer noch besetzten, in einem künstlichen Baggersee sehe ich das als ziemlich unkritisch.
Sollte aber tatsächlich kein oder nur länger zurückliegender Besatz vorhanden sein, ist das ein größerer Eingriff in einen eingespielten Lebensraum und sollte gut überlegt sein. Besatz mit Klein- und Weißfischen lässt sich nicht ohne Gewalt wieder entfernen, genau so wenig ist eine Umkehr von einem Gewässertyp in den anderen schnell oder reibungslos, was vor Allem Pflanzen und Trübung betrifft.
Gerade bei wühlenden Fischen ist es wichtig, den Bodengrund zu kennen. Ist noch Kies und Sand vorhanden, wird die Trübung geringer ausfallen als bei Schlick oder Seekreide. 
Falls der See klar ist, würde ich versuchen, möglichst nichts an dem Zustand zu ändern, da dieser sehr stabil ist und weiterhin optimale Bedingungen für Krautlaicher bieten kann.
Wenn der TE offensichtlich alleine oder nur mit der Familie fischen will, kann er jegliche Besatzaktionen als Initialbesatz durchführen und beim Erreichen einer gewünschten Altersstruktur aussetzen.

Da es kein Vereinsteich ist, die meistens unabhängig vom Zustand dem Befischungsdruck ohne Besatz nicht standhalten, ist es schlau einen eingefahrenen Zustand so wenig wie möglich zu stören, damit man dauerhaft ohne größere Pflegemaßnahmen fischen kann.
Das ist sehr vorteilhaft fürs Fischen, da Geld und Zeit für jährlichen Besatz entfallen und somit dem Angeln zu Gute kommen können.

Während Besatz an sehr vielen Gewässern ein Muss ist, ist es bei seinem See abhängig vom jetzigen Bestand eher eine Option.
Auf Besatzfische im Trüben fischen kann man nahezu überall, während wirklich wilde Bestände in solchen Seen eher Mangelware sind.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

@Laichzeit, ich möchte mal auf die allgemeine Geringschätzung von Gewässerns aus zweiter Hand eingehen.
Mir ist klar das solche Gewässer, was Besatzaßnahmen angeht, einen anderen rechtlichen Status belegen, als Naturgewässer.
Von allen Gewässern dieser Kategorie ist aber ein Baggersee/Tongrube/Steinbruch die ökologisch wertvollste Variante und zwar je mehr,desto älter ein solches Gewässer ist!
Deutlich wertvoller jedenfalls als vergleichbare ablassbare Gewässer.
Wie hier 40Jahre, da gerät ein solches Gewässer langsam in einen durchaus mi natürlichen Seen vergleuchbaren Zustand.
Der von mir befischte Baggersee ist nun (in Teilen) ca. 80 Jahre alt und zeigt neben einem komplett geschlossenem Schilfgürtel noch alle anderen Mekmale eines natürlichen Gewässers inclusive Verlandungstendenzen!
Einzige Ausnahme dabei Besatzsünden in der Vergangenheit!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

Ich würde den See besatzmäßig komplett in Ruhe lassen und mich einfach über die Überraschungen freuen, die der wahrscheinlich bietet.


----------



## Laichzeit (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Laichzeit, ich möchte mal auf die allgemeine Geringschätzung von Gewässerns aus zweiter Hand eingehen.



Gering schätze ich solche Gewässer nicht, aber besetzen ist grundsätzlich weniger kritisch als in Naturgewässern, da der typische Baggersee oft keine oberirdischen Zu und Abflüsse besitzt und in der kurzen Bestehenszeit nur durch Vögel und Hochwasser besiedelt wird. Besetzen mit Verstand ist dabei wohl sinnvoller, als den Besitzer auf die natürliche Besiedlung warten zu lassen.


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich würde den See besatzmäßig komplett in Ruhe lassen und mich einfach über die Überraschungen freuen, die der wahrscheinlich bietet.


 
 Guter Gedanke, sehr lobenswert wenn man keine Veränderungen herbeiführen will..

 Nur,... Wer A sagt, sollte auch B sagen.
 B wäre dann dort nichts zu entnehmen oder auch gar nicht zu angeln.:q

 Bei Punkt A. hast Du den Gedanken radikaleren Naturschützern schon übernommen, wie hältst Du es mit Punkt B?

 Wer klar zum Punkt A steht, sollte sich nicht Wundern wenn Nicht-Angler auch Punkt B einfordern.

 Auch die Unterscheidung von künstlichen Gewässern und natürlich entstanden Gewässern ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.
 Gelten da nicht die gleichen Naturgesetze?

 Wenn Sie geschaffen wurden, sind Sie Teil der Natur.
 Sie vor Veränderungen schützen zu wollen oder sie gesondert vom Naturschutzgedanken zu betrachten, kommt mir seltsam vor.:m
 Seen entstehen und verlanden wieder, nun eben durch den Menschen und schneller.|kopfkrat


----------



## Laichzeit (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

Gewässer vom Typ Fischsuppe gibt es genug und ob jedes so enden muss, ist doch durchaus eine berechtigte Frage.
Es ist komplett Wurst in welchen Verein ich gehe, da alle Vereinsteiche genau gleich sind.
Die besatzfreie Alternative ist nicht wegen Naturschutz so toll, sondern weil sie sich vom 08/15 Standard deutlich abhebt.
Deshalb lege ich nahe, gar nichts oder so wenig wie möglich zu tun, für den Hunger auf Fisch gibt es genug Gewässer.


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Es ist komplett Wurst in welchen Verein ich gehe, da alle Vereinsteiche genau gleich sind.
> 
> Die besatzfreie Alternative ist nicht wegen Naturschutz so toll, sondern weil sie sich vom 08/15 Standard deutlich abhebt.


 
 Ich würde nicht davon ausgehen das ein Gewässer nicht zur Fischsuppe wird nur weil es nicht von Anglern bewirtschaftet wird.
 Früher oder Später setzt da immer mal Jemand was aus, so sind die Menschen.
 Angler, Kinder,Gartenteichbesitzer, Aquarianer oder gar "Naturschützer" haben da viele Überraschungen zu bieten.

 Das Verbreiten von Arten ist kaum zu unterbinden, wo Menschen leicht hingelangen ist das normal.

 Aber das sind dann Fische die sich ja noch vermehren müssen und das tun sie eben nur wenn sie dort entsprechenden freien Lebensraum vorfinden.

 Anders ist es beim zweiten Fischsuppenrezept nennt sich Angelteich und wird nach Wünschen der Angler mit teuren Zielfischen aufgefüllt.

 Oft mit Raubfischgeschmack verfeinert mit beigefügten Futterfisch.
 Gerne auch vorweg mit Forellen oder Karpfen-vorsuppe und einer Spur von Graser oder Stör.
 Soll es auch als Fließgewässerrezept mit Forellengeschmack geben.

 Sorry für die Ironie...

 Aber im Ernst.
 Wenn hunderttausende Angler Fische fangen und essen wollen, braucht es halt auch mal Besatz.
 Schließlich ist auch heute schon Angeln regional recht teuer geworden.
 Wobei mindestens, seit dem Kormoran deutlich schlechter gefangen wird.
 In vielen Teilen Deutschlands gibt es nun halt Fischsuppe, für die Angelhungrigen.
 Ich denke auch viele dieser Angler würden es vorziehen Wildfische zu fangen.
 Wobei das eben immer schwerer wird, weil ja gepredigt wird das sie Ihre Zielfische ja möglichst auch entnehmen sollen.

 So wirkt der Tierschutzgedanke + Angeln, eher umgekehrt der Hege und man arbeitet an der Verminderung der Zielfischarten.

 Aber das führt immer weiter von der Eingangsfrage weg.

 Bevor man nicht weiß was da drinnen ist, braucht man sich keine Gedanken zu machen wie oder ob man etwas verbessern kann oder will.
 Wenn nicht interessiert was da drinnen lebt, weder abwartend beobachten noch nachdenken möchte, der handelt halt ohne zu denken.

 Wer nicht nachdenkt, sollte auch nicht handeln.
 Dann besser nicht besetzen.#c


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Im Eingangstext geht es um einen alten Baggersee der nur angeblich nicht bewirtschaftet wurde.
> Ich denke es wird kaum Gewässer geben die in Deutschland nicht besetzt wurden, vom Eigentümer oder Anderen.
> Die Wasservögel können einige Fischarten verbreiten, aber mit Eimern geht es ungleich einfacher.
> 
> ...



Ich habe es schon ein paarmal geschrieben. Manchmal ist der Unsinn den Du verzapfst kaum zu ertragen.

Es mag sein, dass es für Dich schwer vorstellbar ist, aber es gibt noch andere Lebewesen in einem intakten Gewässer, als Fische. Und ich würde sonstwas dafür geben, so ein Gewässer mein eigen zu nennen und jeden mit einem Knüppel erschlagen, der da irgendeinen Fisch besetzt.

Typen wie Du sind mit dafür verantwortlich, dass unsere Wiesen, Feldränder, Wälder und Gewässer zu artenarmen Monokulturen verkommen. Du tust mir im Grunde Leid, denn wahrscheinlich bist Du Dir Deines Mangels an Verantwortung nicht einmal bewusst.


----------



## Laichzeit (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Unsinn



Das ist die große Glaubensfrage beim Besatz, was wir eigentlich dürfen.
Meiner Meinung ist Besatz ein notwendiges Übel um in gewässerarmen Regionen Angeln unter humanen Bedingungen zu ermöglichen, bietet uns aber keinesfalls das Recht nach Gutdünken egal welchen Gewässertyp nach Anglerinteressen zu überformen.
Beim Blick vor die Haustüre ist aber letzteres eher der Standard, was Stillgewässer betrifft.

Wenn du auf eine beliebige Vereinssitzung in Süddeutschland gehen würdest, ist das Besatzthema immer das Leidigste, weil die Interessen der Mitglieder weder mit wünschenswerten Bewirtschaftung und noch viel weniger mit den Möglichkeiten des Gewässers übereinstimmen und sich anscheinend absurde Vorstellungen von Bewirtschaftung manifestiert haben.
Eine große Anglerschaft will pro Fläche möglichst nur kapitale oder wenigstens maßige Fische fangen und entnehmen.
Die Alterspyramide soll also ein V darstellen und kein A.
Mit einigen Tausend € lässt sich sowas sogar recht erfolgreich aufzwingen.
Auch dass wirklich jede Pfütze, egal wie groß und ungeeignet kräftig mit Fisch bestückt werden muss und darf, stellen nicht allzu viele Angler in Frage.

Einige zusätzliche Arten in einen Baggersee zu setzen um diese zu etablieren und nicht nach Fleischwirtschaft-Prinzip bis zum Fang im Gewässer zwischenhältern ist von Mais-Monokultur noch weit entfernt und schon unter den besseren Beispielen für Gewässerbewirtschaftung.
Deshalb würde ich moderaten Initialbesatz nicht verteufeln, auch wenn ich selbst die Finger davon lassen würde.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich habe es schon ein paarmal geschrieben. Manchmal ist der Unsinn den Du verzapfst kaum zu ertragen.
> 
> Es mag sein, dass es für Dich schwer vorstellbar ist, aber es gibt noch andere Lebewesen in einem intakten Gewässer, als Fische. Und ich würde sonstwas dafür geben, so ein Gewässer mein eigen zu nennen und jeden mit einem Knüppel erschlagen, der da irgendeinen Fisch besetzt.
> 
> Typen wie Du sind mit dafür verantwortlich, dass unsere Wiesen, Feldränder, Wälder und Gewässer zu artenarmen Monokulturen verkommen. Du tust mir im Grunde Leid, denn wahrscheinlich bist Du Dir Deines Mangels an Verantwortung nicht einmal bewusst.



Was Bernd schreibt hat überhaupt nichts mit Unsinn zu tun und erst recht nichts mit mangelndem Verantwortungsbewusstsein. Diese übertriebene "wir fassen die Natur nicht an und verändern nichts"-Philosophie ist weltfremd.

Und ja, auch ich würde im Baggersee Besatz vornehmen, wenn sich herausstellen sollte, dass da nur Weißfische (oder gar keine) drin sind. Erst schauen, was drin ist, dann entscheiden. Genau so habe ich es beim 1ha-Tonloch (8m tief) im Wald meines Onkels gemacht und da hat garantiert die Natur nicht drunter gelitten. Die dort angesiedelten Schleien pflanzen sich prächtig fort, gleiches gilt für die Hechte und die Weißfische. Neubesatz wird seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr durchgeführt und nur nachhaltig entnommen. Alles im Lot.

Dass da kein Karpfen reingehört, sollte auch klar sein. 

Praktizierter Ökofundamentalismus ist einer der Gründe, warum die Leute Sturn gegen die Ausweisung neuer Naturschutzgebiete laufen. Die wollen ihre Ressourcen nämlich wenigstens extensiv nutzen. Und das hat nichts mit Zerstörung zu tun.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Auch dass wirklich jede Pfütze, egal wie groß und ungeeignet kräftig mit Fisch bestückt werden muss und darf, stellen nicht allzu viele Angler in Frage.



Der hier diskutierte Baggersee hat doch nichts den intensiv bewirtschafteten Gewässern eines Fischereivereins zu tun. 

Die Gewässer eines Fischereivereins sind vergleichbar mit einer Obstplantage: Die Besitzer wollen den Ertrag optimieren. Dazu werden die Bäume veredelt, beschnitten, gewässert und gedüngt. Es wird also intensiv bewirtschaftet.

Der Baggersee ist so etwas wie der Kirschbaum in meinem Garten. Der wächst vor sich hin und ich pflücke, was zufällig dranhängt. Allerdings habe ich ihn irgendwann mal gepflanzt, also in die Natur eingegriffen.


----------



## BERND2000 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich habe es schon ein paarmal geschrieben. Manchmal ist der Unsinn den Du verzapfst kaum zu ertragen.
> 
> Es mag sein, dass es für Dich schwer vorstellbar ist, aber es gibt noch andere Lebewesen in einem intakten Gewässer, als Fische. Und ich würde sonstwas dafür geben, so ein Gewässer mein eigen zu nennen und jeden mit einem Knüppel erschlagen, der da irgendeinen Fisch besetzt.
> 
> Typen wie Du sind mit dafür verantwortlich, dass unsere Wiesen, Feldränder, Wälder und Gewässer zu artenarmen Monokulturen verkommen. Du tust mir im Grunde Leid, denn wahrscheinlich bist Du Dir Deines Mangels an Verantwortung nicht einmal bewusst.


 
 Kurz Deine Meinung über mich erschreckt mich...
 Wir ticken schon unterschiedlich, aber auf die Anglerschafft gesehen dicht beieinander im Ökobereich.
 Nachdenklich macht mich nun wie Du das auffasst, weil auch Andere es ja ähnlich auffassen könnten.

 Nein Typen wie ich, erfreuen sich auch an Molchen, Libellen und klarem Wasser, voller Kleingetier, wo nur Kleinfische vorkommen.


 Aber ich bin weniger extremistisch was meine Ansichten betrifft und respektiere auch andere Betrachtungen.
 Ich versuche aber auf unterschiedliche Betrachtungen hinzuweisen und behaupte nicht nur das Eine oder Andere wäre richtig.
 Wie könnte ich auch meinen, Anderen vorschreiben zu müssen, was sie in einem legalen Rahmen tun dürfen.

 Nun, Dier steht es frei Dier einen See zu pachten oder Gewässer als Gewässerwart für Angler zu bewirtschaften.
 Klage nicht darüber das Sie deine Vorstellungen wohl nicht mittragen werden, die Überzeugungsarbeit gehört dazu, so wie auch Kompromissbereitschaft.
 Vermutlich bist Du aber längst so tief von extremistischen Gedankengängen des Naturschutzes durchdrungen das Du deine Vorstellungen kaum noch umsetzen könntest.
 Darum ja wohl auch Immer Dein Wunsch das Fachleute und nicht Angler das machen sollten.
 Wobei Du ja durchaus auch mal Fachleuten absprichst das Sie das richtig machen würden...
 Die Ansichten von Fachkräften des Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie magst Du ja seltener.


 Wärst Du selbst kein Angler, wärst Du vermutlich Ihr Gegner.
 So aber möchtest Du ein Mehr an Freiheiten und gleichzeitig extremistische Naturschutzbetrachtungen durchgesetzt bekommen.:m
 Eigentlich schon fast zum Lachen, nur bleibt mir das Lachen im Halse stecken, weil ich den Konflikt vermutlich viel schwerer in mir selbst verspüre wie Du.

 Du tust mir auch leid, zugleich beneide ich Dich aber um Dein Schwarz/weiß Denken.
 So kommt man unglaublich einfacher durchs Leben, als wenn man stetig mit sich selbst hadert.
 Deine klaren Antworten kommen halt auch glaubhafter rüber.
 Eine deutlich ausgesprochen Behauptung kommt halt besser an, als vorsichtige komplizierte Betrachtungen.


 Aber erwarte nicht von mir das ich hier in schwarz/weiß-Denken verfalle und Anderen sage was Sie denken sollen.
 Sie sollen selbst entscheidend denken und nicht blind angeblichen Wahrheiten folgen.

 Mein Weg ist weniger einfach, wobei ich das was ich denke ja auch vertreten, umsetzen und verantworten muss.
 Mit Behauptungen und Knüppeln erreicht man langfristig in der Praxis gar nichts.
 Nur Überzeugungsarbeit kann etwas verändern.
















 I


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

Werter Bernd, und auch die übrigen Diskutanten,

nie im Leben würde ich Angler oder Jäger aussperren wollen. Auch die Land- und Forstwirtschaft kann ein Segen sein und sind nicht zuletzt bis vor ca. 60 Jahren Mitgründer unserer ehemals großen Artenvielfalt. Thema extensiv genutzte Kulturlandschaften.
Wenn man jedoch über 40 Jahre intensiv in der Natur unterwegs ist, und damit meine ich nicht nur angeln oder spazierengehen, sondern richtige Feldforschung mit Bestimmungs- und Kartierungsarbeit, bekommt man die drastischen negativen Veränderungen unserer Natur sehr intensiv mit.
Diese Veränderungen kommen nicht vom einzelnen Angler, Jäger, Bauern oder Waldbesitzer. Sie kommen vom immer stärker werdenden Ertrags- und (Lust)Gewinnstreben. Sowohl im gewerblichen, wie auch im privaten Bereich. Und hier sind es nunmal die angler die, nicht durch das angeln, sondern durch die versuchte Steigerung des Lustgewinns über Besatz, z.T. katastrophale und unumkehrbare Schäden anrichten. 

Wenn Du Bernd, in einem öffentlichen Forum den Rat gibst, durch Besatz den Ertrag eines Gewässers zu steigern und das auch noch mit dem Acker des Bauern vergleichst, meinst Du das vielleicht gut und würdest selber auch sehr sorgfältig abwägen, was Du tun kannst und was nicht. Ich unterstelle das einfach mal.
Was Du jedoch völlig unterschätzt ist die Wirkung Deiner Worte auf jene, die noch mit sich hadern was zu tun ist. Mit Deinen Worten schaffst Du u.U. Hürden und Bedenken beiseite, die schlimmeres verhindert hätten. Manche, und hier meine ich nicht den Themenstarter, suchen förmlich nach einem Freifahrtschein und finden den dann auch in Beiträgen wie Deinem.

Extrem? Ja, sicher. In den Reihen der Naturschützer gelte ich als extrem, weil ich die sanfte Nutzung der Natur durch den Menschen, auch und grade in Naturschutzgebieten, vehement fordere. Bei den Nutzern gelte ich als extrem, weil ich mich gegen jede Art von Faunenverfälschung und intensives Ausschlachten aller Möglichkeiten ebenso vehement wehre. 

Hunderte Jahre extensive Nutzung haben uns eine enorme Artenvielfalt gebracht. Nur 40 Jahre intensive Nutzung haben das bis auf einen rudimentären Teil zerstört. Und an diesem Teil knabbern wir weiterhin Stück für Stück ab.
Die wenigen Ökosysteme die noch intakt sind, sind die Bank unserer Artenvielfalt. Nur dort können sich Reserven erhalten, von denen vielleicht, hoffentlich irgendwann, wenn die Gesellschaft zu einem Umdenken fähig ist oder sein sollte, heute bedrohte Arten wieder ausbreiten können. Trotz und grade durch extensive Nutzung.


----------



## Laichzeit (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

Besatz von nicht komplett fehlplazierten Arten ist nun ma eher eine Einbahnstraße, genau so wie die Entwicklung des Gewässers in Zukunft.
Hier hat wahrscheinlich jeder eine recht konkrete Vorstellung von dem Ist Zustand des Sees, genau kennen wir aber nur die Fläche, Alter und Entstehung.
Die mögliche Bandbreite reicht vom klaren "Outdoor-Aquarium" bis zur eutrophen Schlammwüste.
Einigen, auch mir, wäre der oligo-mesotrophe Zustand mit hoher Sichtweite und Pflanzen bis in mehrere Meter Tiefe der Optimal-Zustand, auf dem auch die verfassten Posts basieren.
Damit wir uns nicht zu sehr in der eigenen Phantasie verlaufen, wären ein paar mehr Infos vom Besitzer ganz gut, damit die Diskussion etwas zielführender wird.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

Richtig.

Daher ist auch eder Rat zu einer Veränderung, der über die Erfassung des Ist-Zustandes hinausgeht, ein Schuß ins Blaue mit möglicherweise fatalen Folgen.


----------



## Hezaru (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

Hallo,
erstmal Glückwunsch an Hans91 und wie ihr an das neue Eigentum rangeht.
Nach über 40 Jahren hat sich der Bestand sicher darauf eingependelt was zurechtkommt plus Gartenteichbesatz minus Kormorane.
Da ist was drinn und nach 1-2 Jahren Angeln wird man schon nen groben Überblick haben und sich was dazu denken.
Dann kann man ja auch mal ein zwei Experten einbinden.
Vor zwei Jahren hätte ich warscheinlich auch nen anderen Text zu dem Thema geschrieben, aber man lernt ja dazu und lernt niemals aus. 
Wenn es ein abgeschlossenes Gewässer ist könnte Familie Hans91 damit machen was sie wollen.
Schön das er hier nachgefragt hat, hier sind einige sehr kompetente Personen aktiv.
Die kleinen Streitereien hier hab ich mal ganz sanft überlesen. Das sind wirtschaftliche Zwänge und damit habt ihr ja nichts zu tun.
So richtig geil und informativ wird dieser Trööt erst wenn du berichtest was ihr geangelt habt, dann schau mer mal weiter...:m

Grüsse Hezaru


----------



## Gardenfly (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> So richtig geil und informativ wird dieser Trööt erst wenn du berichtest was ihr geangelt habt, dann schau mer mal weiter...:m
> 
> Grüsse Hezaru



hoffen wir mal ,find das immer schade das man danach nichts mehr erfährt


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Wenn es ein abgeschlossenes Gewässer ist könnte Familie Hans91 damit machen was sie wollen.



Das ist falsch. Der Baggersee fällt nicht unter die Gewässer, für von der Hegepflicht ausgeschlossen sind. Guckst du hier: http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayFischG-1

Egal ob Privatbesitz oder nicht, der Besitzer des Fischereirechts hat Hegepflicht und muss Besatz entsprechend genehmigen lassen.

Inwiefern so etwas kontrollierbar ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt ...


----------



## Gardenfly (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Der Baggersee fällt nicht unter die Gewässer, für von der Hegepflicht ausgeschlossen sind. Guckst du hier: http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayFischG-1
> 
> Egal ob Privatbesitz oder nicht, der Besitzer des Fischereirechts hat Hegepflicht und muss Besatz entsprechend genehmigen lassen.
> 
> Inwiefern so etwas kontrollierbar ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt ...



Bayern? ich dachte der TN kommt aus Niedersachsen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Bayern? ich dachte der TN kommt aus Niedersachsen



Aber Hezaru, der hier verkündet hat, dass er Besitzer mit dem geschlossenen Gewässer beliebig schalten und walten kann, kommt aus Mittelfranken. 

In Niedersachsen ist die Regelung aber nicht anders:
http://www.recht-niedersachsen.de/7930001/ndsfischg.htm

§40:
...
2) Eine Hegepflicht (Absatz 1) besteht nicht:
für künstliche Anlagen zur Fischzucht oder Fischhaltung, die gegen den Fischwechsel abgesperrt sind,
...


----------



## Hans91 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

Hallo, aber sicher melde ich mich (nochmal)!!
Erst mal herzlichen Dank zu euren zahlreichen Äußerungen. Damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet.
Die überwiegende Meinung geht ja wohl dahin, zunächst mal keinen Besatz vorzunehmen. 
Der Ansicht bin ich inzwischen auch.
Mit dem Angeln werden wir Mitte Juli beginnen.
Tauch-Interessenten gibt es auch schon.
Aber erst gibt es mal eine "Einweihungsparty" für unsere Handwerker und Helfer (ohne Fisch).
Noch was zum See: Er liegt absolut einsam -weit abseits jeder Wohnsiedlung- in einem Waldgebiet welches über einen Wirtschaftweg erreichbar ist. 
In der weiteren Nachbarschaft liegen zwei Bauernhöfe.
Ausgehend vom Wirtschaftsweg haben wir zunächst Bäume gerodet und einen ca. 150 m langen Receiling-Schotterweg (abgesperrt durch Schranke) zum See angelegt.
Angelplätze am Ufer hergerichtet.
Dann wurde eine kleine 20 cbm Schutzhütte (max. zulässige Größe im Außenbereich) in einen Hügel eingebaut und ein 
5 m langer Steg errichtet. Einige Bäume gerodet, Parkplatz und Sandstrand angelegt. Nächste Woche bringen wir noch das Alu-Flachbodenboot (3,05 m) zur Schutzhütte.
Der See ist meiner Familie schon lange bekannt und sicher ist auch, dass er nie bewirtschaftet oder verpachtet wurde. 
Der frühere Eigentümer war nur an der Verpachtung des Sandabbaus interessiert. Zum Verkauf war er erst jetzt 
-im hohen Alter- bereit.
Der Wald auf dem gut 6 ha großen Grundstück wurde nur in einem kleinen Bereich am Wirtschaftsweg forstwirtschaftlich genutzt. Der Rest -auch um den See- ist "Urwald".
Der See ist um die 5 m tief, recht klares Wasser, überhängende Büsche und Bäume im Uferbereich. Hin und wieder ein versunkener Baum im Wasser (Laichplätze!).
Mehrfach habe ich inzwischen aufspringende Jungfische gesehen, die vom Raubfisch (Barsche?) gejagt wurden.
Im Uferbereich gibt es zahlreiche Fischbrut.
Die Kormorane haben wir wohl durch unsere Aktivitäten
vergrault.
Irgendwann melde ich mich dann wieder, um hoffentlich
über interessante Fänge berichten zu können.
Viele Grüße, Hans


----------



## Laichzeit (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

Hört sich nach einem echten Paradies an.
Respekt, dass du es bis jetzt ohne Angeln ausgehalten hast. 
Boot ist immer gut.


----------



## Ruti Island (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erstbesatz für unbekanntes Altgewässer?*

Finde ich auch, hört sich traumhaft an. 

Unbedingt weiter berichten!


----------

